# An inappropriate word



## Grizzlyhackle (Mar 14, 2021)

I read a thread on Saturday and I saw a word that stuck out. I won't mention the conversation or the member ,it's not my job to do so. I read the rules this morning and feel the need to request others do so occasionally themselves. 
The world has become increasingly and incredibly smaller in our lifetimes. Cultures, people, religions we saw on tv or read about are now our neighbors and co-workers. They cannot help who or what they are anymore than we can. I'm thick skinned mostly when it comes to myself. But I can't stand by when it's about or may be hurtful to others. 
Sure, we all say things at home or work with family or friends. I know I do. But please remember this a public forum with diversity I would have never suspected. I read on here for years before I joined. That's all I ask. Please watch what you type. Kids could be on here.


----------

